# BGH: E-Mail-Angabe auf nicht gewerblicher Website ist kein Einverständnis für Werbung



## technofreak (27 August 2008)

heise online - 27.08.08 - BGH: E-Mail-Angabe auf nicht gewerblicher Website ist kein Einverständnis für Werbung



> Die Tatsache, dass ein privater Anbieter auf seiner Website eine E-Mail-Adresse angibt, stellt keine generelle Einwilligung zum Empfang gewerblicher Anfragen dar. Dies entschied der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) mit Urteil vom 17. Juli 2008 (Az. I ZR 197/05).


----------

